# First Comp of 2018 in the Pacific NW



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sunday April 22nd. at Car Toys in Lynnwood Wa. The first Iasca SQ comp is happening. Who all is going to attend


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Too far north for me :/


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Well there pretty much all up in that area. Only one Comp each year in Oregon. I wish that would change.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> Well there pretty much all up in that area. Only one Comp each year in Oregon. I wish that would change.


I asked around and tried to figure out how to throw events around here but after talking to the judges at surf city. I realized there is a significant financial investment to be had just to get judges out here.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Jscoyne2 said:


> I asked around and tried to figure out how to throw events around here but after talking to the judges at surf city. I realized there is a significant financial investment to be had just to get judges out here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


You could always attend judge training yourself and host your own events.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ge_off_me said:


> You could always attend judge training yourself and host your own events.


Also true but judges owe dues.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Also true but judges owe dues.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


MECA operates differently. Event coordinators just pay per scoresheet used. Seems to be working well for Steve McIntyre.


----------

